# Chernobyl Trip Oct 2012



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Afternoon All,

Off the back of this thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=234439

So, the Chernobyl 2012 trip will be happening if people are interested for a trip this year, this will be my 3rd visit to the zone and will be the last time i visit and plan these trips (they are not simple day trips these are free roaming visits to Pripyat and Chernobyl which you cannot get elsewhere)

This year is the first time any groups have been allowed *3 days* in the Zone my previous 2 trips 2days has been the limit.

*Mods:* I hope there are no problems advertising this trip again.

I'm Organising a trip to the Zone of exclusion for the 1st of Oct until the 6th this trip will be the prime time for anybody wanting to goto the zone.

(This year maybe the last time to visit the zone if they do indeed keep their word about closing the zone until the new containment structure for reactor 4 is completed.)

We have been given authorisation to include another 15 places on top of the 20 confirmed people going already.

*Details:*

Below is the schedule for the trip and the order of activities as they will happen *(Please note this is a pre planned schedule, items could be subject to change*)

*Monday 1st Oct*

16:00-18:00 - departure from Borispol airport in the direction of Slavutich, 2-3 hour journey, without stop for meal's (*so get something at the airport*)
20:00-22:00 - Allocation in private flats/houses, instructions given on meeting points for train/restaurant.
*Tuesday 2nd Oct*

06:30 - breakfast at Slavutich restaurant
07:40 - train to NPP (Reactor Buildings)
08:30-16:30 - visit in the Zone: Sarcophagus, lecture in information centre (pavilion close to Sarcophagus), town of Chernobyl, Burakivka Vehicle graveyard, time left in Pripyat
17:00 - arriving Slavutich by train
19:30 - supper in restaurant
*Wednesday 3rd Oct*

06:30 - breakfast at Slavutich restaurant
07:40 - train to NPP (Reactor Buildings)
08:30-16:30 - Free roam, Pripyat Chernobyl Town.
17:00 - arriving Slavutich by train
19:30 - supper in restaurant
*Thursday 4th Oct*

06:30 - breakfast at Slavutich restaurant
07:40 - train to NPP (Reactor Buildings)
08:30-16:30 - Free roam, Pripyat
17:00 - arriving Slavutich by train
20:00 - supper in Gut Inn (traditional ukrainian meals with home made 80%+ vodka which is lovely)
*Friday 5th oct*

09:00 - breakfast in restaurant
10:00 - monument of Chernobyl Heroes
11:00 - arrival to Kiev, visit to shooting (AK47 + Dragnauv)
15:00-17:00 - arrival to hotel, free time in Kiev
*Saturday 6th oct*

08:00-10:00 - breakfast in hotel, leaving rooms, everyone arrives airport individually.

*Information required:*

If you are interested in this trip, I will require the following information from you:


Name:
Nationality:
Date of Birth:
Address:
Occupation (If you are a student please tell me your collage/uni name):
Passport Number:
*Costs:*

The price of last years trip was $600 dollars which at the exchange rate last year worked out at £370-£380

The organisers have managed to secure us another day in the zone and this years price is only $60 more at *$660 which at todays exchange rate is £425 *which of course is the full total for everything, travel in Ukraine, accommodation, meals etc.

You can see a breakdown of these costs below:


Accommodation (hotels and flats in Slavutich & Kiev)
Zone Access arrangements
All meals (unless you eat separately from the arranged restaurant or want snacks etc)
Transport
Our guides transport from poland
Zone access fee (Recently introduced at $50)
*Extra's you will need money for:*

The trip is all inclusive but there are some things you will need some cash for:


Beer and cigarettes if you smoke (Corona was around 60p a bottle last year)
Shooting in Kiev (around $35 USD)
any souvenirs you want to buy
any attractions you visit yourself in Kiev free time
If you choose to eat at the other restaurant in Slavutich
*What money should you take:
*
The ukrainian Hryvna is the accepted currency in the Ukraine, however you will see better exchange rates if you change your money to USD in the UK and change these to Hryvna later, most places also accept USD also however you can exchange £ there too.

Last year i took around 200 USD and i came back with 100, the place is cheap therefore you can get away with $100-150 depending on how much you drink and how much shooting etc you want to do, just bring what you think you will need, there are cash points in Slavutich.

*Flight Choices:*

I use www.skyscanner.com to compair all the airports which might be around you.

Last years flights were around £140-190

You can get to Kiev in any fashion you like, bus, car plane, caspian sea monster, but just be there before 6pm on the 18th.

*Insurance:*

The organisers have informed me that it would be beneficial if all involved take our insurance on this trip, if the trip was cancelled or dates moved and money was paid, this would be returned no problem, but it can also give you another layer of protection, obviously this would just be insured as a trip to the Ukraine.

Mainly the insurance would be to cover your flight cost, if he worst happened as this is nothing to do with the organisers strefazero.



















If anybody is interested in this trip please let me know via PM or on this thread.

Thanks


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

11 places remaining


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

bumps


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

still plenty of space left for this trip.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you do this every year mate? I haven't got time this year, but I should do next year and i'd love to do something like this :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

As above.


----------



## Cambelt (Jul 4, 2012)

This looks like a fantastic opportunity. I would love to go, but my adventures are no longer dictated by me  Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

GR33N said:


> Do you do this every year mate? I haven't got time this year, but I should do next year and i'd love to do something like this :thumb:





Focusaddict said:


> As above.


Hi guys,

This is my 3rd trip to zone and will be the last i organise.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

carbonangel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my 3rd trip to zone and will be the last i organise.


Shame that, might have to see if i cant get some people together and do something similar. Although, from the strength of this thread, you seem to be struggling for takers


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

we have 28 people on the trip so far, but no interest on this forum


----------

